# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Narośl pod językiem

## Tedek

Witam, czy takie leki jak Azulan i Sachol pomogą mi pozbyć się dziwnych narośli pod językiem? Do postu dołączam zdjęcia mojej przypadłości. Od jakiegoś czasu zauważyłem, że pod językiem wyrosły mi dwie płaskie, nie wiem jak to nazwać "narośle" po obu stronach. Wcześniej były zakończone trochę na blado-biało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no i co to jest? mam to samo  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo. Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Remedios44

Ta "dziwna narośl" to całkowicie normalne fałdy ślinianki podjęzykowej - są one u każdego zdrowego człowieka. Jeżeli jednak zauważyłeś, że w ostatnim czasie się powiększyły, lub że są zaczerwienione i bolą, to może być jakiś stan zapalny ślinianek.

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------

